
Tesla chrashes on highway in Netherlands - widforss
http://teslaclubsweden.se/forum/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=5024
======
CarolineW

      > As I turn on the A2 I decide to drive at
      > the speed limits, without the autopilot.
    

...

    
    
      > The police told me that the driver of the
      > truck had gotten annoyed with a car driving
      > too slow in front of him, and started to
      > overtake. He didn’t see, maybe he didn’t
      > look, and had turned straight into us.
    

...

    
    
      > What is clear is that after a violent crash
      > we stepped out of the car on our own, pretty
      > much unharmed.

